# What kind of bullets for long range do you use?



## Lisa (Apr 18, 2006)

Recently my husband has come across a site for JLK Bullets.  The ballistic coefficiency of the bullet is definitely superior to anything he has been using and anything we can find here in Canada.  The only problem is that after speaking with JLK he found out that they can not ship to Canada.  It isn't illegal for us to bring them across the border, however, a trip to Missouri just isn't in the plans right now 

So, back to the drawing board for him.  Can anyone here offer another suggestion, what have you had success with?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 18, 2006)

I've always had good experiences with Nosler (http://www.nosler.com)
You might want to check out thier "custom competition"  line.  I use them for both 5.56 and 7.62.  Their "Varmit" line is good also. 

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Apr 18, 2006)

I admit that I also tend to start at the BC of a bullet when looking for a likely candidate to replace what I am using at the moment, but, it is a starting point.  While MOST of the bullet companies figure the BC using the "Ingalls Tables" for drag models, some of the smaller or overseas companies use drag models that are different and therefore cause the bullets BC differ than the "mainstream" companies would publish for the EXACT same bullet. I find the best way to  find a  more efficient bullet is by starting with the bullets that are similar to the style I want, then compare the trajectory tables for whatever velocity I am planning on pushing them out the muzzle.  The one with the best (lowest rise AND least drop) trajectory for the distance I am planning on firing over, 99% of the time will have the actual lowest BC of the bunch.  

For manufacturer, I tend to lead towad Hornady, but have to agree the Nosler produces a great product also.  I like Hornady for the simple fact it is still run like a small business even though it is huge now, plus they turn out a fantastic bullet.  If you have a problem or question and contact them who knows who you will end up dealing with.  I had a question a few years ago about one of their new bullets and couldn't find ANY loading information for the application I wanted to use it on, next person on the phone was Steve Hornady himself.  After talking about how I wanted to use them, he gave me a few places to start and promised to send out some information right away.  3 days later I got their newest books along with some photocopied  balistics, load sheets, and trajectory tables for the exact application I was wondering about.  Most of which never did make it into the following  manuals, but was very useful.  Can you say undying loyality?  LOL!!  
And no, I do not have ANY affilation with them what-so-ever, but do tend to be totally anal when researching things and find out way-way more than I would ever need to know.  Good luck in your search!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been using Nosler for years, but if the customer service for Horandy is that good, I'll definitly give them a try.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 18, 2006)

Hornady is what he uses now.  They have a new bullet a .224 22 cal AMA Amax (no moly coating) that sounds like it could be good.  Just checking into whether our Honady supplier here in Canada can get them.  Has anyone tried these yet?


----------

